# What's your must go to car show 2016?



## savvyfox (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi Guys

We're looking to book shows for 2016. Already booked for race retro in Feb and ultimate dubs in March.
What's the one show is a must go to for you?


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

Classic car show at the NEC.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Silverstone Classic and Classic Car Show at NEC for generic stuff.

Also VW Festival at Harewood House, probably Stanford Hall as well.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Goodwood Festival of Speed.

Not cheap but well worth it IMO :thumb:


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

Bury reto show,suffolk
And fiesta in the park as its local


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

goodwood FoS and revival. Also VHRA pendine sands racing


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I can't believe nobody has mentioned Waxstock yet


----------



## forge197 (Apr 16, 2006)

Waxstock, never been has clashed with other stuff, will do this year it's in diary!!


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Ford Fair for me is the big one


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Fordfair @ Silverstone & GoldCup @ Oulton Park :detailer:


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Gonna be PVS and of course waxstock as i missed this years couple of others i'm thinking of attending at the NEC but tends to be very expensive few at santa pod Modfest and ultimate street car


----------



## Ashley1995 (Oct 25, 2015)

Fitted UK and Players for me. More the German modified scene though


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

SPARTAN said:


> Classic car show at the NEC.


me too!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Geneva motorshow. Got the flights cheap, I expect nothing else will be.


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

PVS, Trax, Waxstock, Wilton, Forge at coombe. 

All of which I doubt I'll get to due to saving for house deposit 😢


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Only Waxstock for me. 

Gonz.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Wilton Classic & Supercar :thumb:


----------



## WayneST250 (Nov 26, 2013)

Waxstock & Ford Fair for me.


----------



## Sputnik (Nov 17, 2015)

Bournemouth Wheels Festival :devil:


----------



## milner3226 (Apr 14, 2011)

Waxstock and ford fair for me all being well. I'm going the TT (June) and silverstone for the Moto GP (September) and these 2 shows are somewhere between them both, so alot of saving and budgeting will be needed.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Autosport at NEC on January, was great last year the shows are great and they had the classic car auction in at the same time too 

Probably do a few local ones too


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Players, Waxstock, Classics on the Green


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

VW festival at harewood house


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

hopefully waxstock and ford fair for me


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Autosport @ NEC 
Central Performance Show @ Santa Pod
BHP Show @ Lydden Hill
Trax @ Silverstone
Ford Fair @ Silverstone
Ford Fest @ Santa Pod
Fast Show @ Santa Pod
Modified Nationals @ Peterborough Arena
Players Classic @ Godowood
Players @ North Weald Airfield
Waxstock @ Ricoh Arena

(Just realised how many car shows I already have in the diary for next year )


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Ford fair for me. Will see if I can manage Waxstock again as I really enjoyed it last year.


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

Classics on the Green for me, too.

Also the National Kit car Show at Stoneleigh, May Day bank holiday


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Nec classic show in November. Might try the restoration one some time too.


----------



## Karls (Apr 12, 2009)

Dazzel81 said:


> Wilton Classic & Supercar :thumb:


Same here but sadly not happening in 2016


----------



## Reddaddy67 (Jul 1, 2011)

Japfest for me


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Karls said:


> Same here but sadly not happening in 2016


See that it's been postponed, gutted  but thanks for the heads up :thumb:


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Audis in the park in August and waxstock if I can this year.:thumb:


----------



## Mr Max (Nov 14, 2015)

Salon Privé.......


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Going to save for waxstock whenever it is.
Never been before and i am fifty next year so may buy some special goodies.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Waxstock and hopefully some cars and coffee as and when they appear


----------



## Ben108 (Jul 26, 2014)

PVS at Santa Pod and VBOA at Billing Aquadrome


----------



## EAN8 (Apr 15, 2011)

ultimate dubs then edition38 and players classic at good wood


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Taking my club to Ford Fair at Silverstone - always great to catch up with friends.


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

Not too many up here in N East, but Fastlane Car Show at Corbridge is good for a nice walk round.

Used to attend the Scooby one at Lightwater Valley when I had my beloved 
WR1 
good day out and ideal setting for kids.


----------

